# the shit you love to get high to.



## vitruvia (Apr 8, 2013)

Unique music. Music that gets you high before you even pick up the bowl. Ride the tide with it. 
Introspect. Contemplate the universe. Discover philosophies you never even knew you had. 
Share.


----------



## Hoff (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Outside_The_Box (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Anything on mushrooms...


----------



## Outside_The_Box (Apr 17, 2013)

I haven't done any drugs in over 10 years, but I remember being on E and thinking Def Leppard was just goddamn amazing. LOL


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

This is the ultimate stoner doom album/song


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

I never know what to make of it, but there's always a new theory and storyline with each exhale.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

In general psychedelic is awesome to get high too, like early Pink Floyd and VU. Trip-Hop, Impressionism, Space Rock are very good as well


----------



## Adrian Acclaim Cooper (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## vitruvia (Apr 8, 2013)

Right now...

https://soundcloud.com/aeroplane/compuphonic-aeroplane-remix

https://soundcloud.com/fredberthet/c

I can't ride the tide at the moment, my fellow men. 
I can only dance on it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

egotrip suicide said:


> Unique music. Music that gets you high before you even pick up the bowl. Ride the tide with it.
> Introspect. Contemplate the universe. Discover philosophies you never even knew you had.
> Share.


Cynic is such a great band.


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

Kind of an obvious choice I guess but I like animal collective a lot when I smoke or trip. I feel like alot of the songs guide me through the experience like with the frantic anxiety the loudness and sort of nervous energy and cacophonous confusion and then it comes to a head and everything's ok and its like you're suddenly back to who you were when you were 6 years old or something and just completely inhabiting yourself happily.






I think weezer is relaxing I guess? I dont know.


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

BANGARANG- only for use when high


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

*I love this thread!!!*

BANGARANG- only for use when high roud:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Indie game music.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Back when I smoked Pot I liked to put this song on right when I started smoking. By the time the 1:41 point hit I was starting to really feel it. Very rocking !!!










-ZDD


----------



## vitruvia (Apr 8, 2013)

You guys are all fucking awesome.

My current playlist:
8tracks radio | from dusk till dawn. (18 songs) | free rock and alternative rock music playlist


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

So these are my favourite songs to get high to...


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

All music has its insights, but I especially like to get high to symphonies and various other forms of classical music. These are some of my favorites. They feel so good in my brain.


----------

